# Any thoughts! Stoptech or Porsche brakes for a B5 S4??



## gordongekkos4 (May 5, 2007)

I'm trying to decide on a Big Brake Kit. I've got a chipped B5 S4 w/ Bilstein pss9 suspension. I'm leaning towards the Stoptech 332mm kit or the Porsche 993TT kit that ECS tuning sells. The car will see track time w/ club racing events...but mostly street use. Any thoughts on a brake setup. I'm trying to order something ASAP...I haven't been able to locate anything used.


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Any thoughts! Stoptech or Porsche brakes for a B5 S4?? (gordongekkos4)*

I can get you the front Stoptech 332mm kit new for $1,866. plus shipping. It is a balanced kit and you can add the rears later on if needed. Let me know.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Any thoughts! Stoptech or Porsche brakes for a B5 S4?? (TheMadDutchman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadDutchman* »_I can get you the front Stoptech 332mm kit new for $1,866. plus shipping. It is a balanced kit and you can add the rears later on if needed. Let me know.

are those stoptechs 4 piston calipers? and specs on the kit? i'm in the same boat as well. i have bbs 17s and want to keep them


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Any thoughts! Stoptech or Porsche brakes for a B5 S4?? (bluelagoon1)*

Yes the 4 piston kit, you can go to Stoptech's website and print out a template to check wheel clearance. Let me know


----------

